
Palo Alto struggles to provide housing that's affordable - jseliger
http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/2016/08/19/palo-alto-struggles-to-provide-housing-thats-affordable
======
juyvova
Palo Alto is in serious trouble - little (new) housing stock, tremendous
affordability issues, no zoning reform, most housing projects rejected... The
city is bleeding human capital at an astonishing rate - and not just teachers
and fire fighters, even those earning high salaries such as techies and
attorneys struggle to afford to live here. The response ... "move some place
cheaper", "don't buy expensive lattes and you'll be able to afford a home here
some day", "your generation is entitled", "we have too much traffic already",
"stop the jobs", "it's Palantir's fault"...

What do you say to this? Young people in Palo Alto and renters are subsidizing
existing residents. By heavily restricting housing supply residents have built
an investment machine. Foreign-owned "ghost houses" are a testament to that.

Questions: Can anything be done to build more housing in Palo Alto? Should we
do it? Does Palo Alto care? And at the end - is Palo Alto even worth it? Maybe
we all should move away...

